# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Ramadan Sinani

## babadimri

Vdekja si mungesë pranie dhe pamundësi moskthimi

Teksa nuk është më në mesin e të gjallëve na ngel të ngushëllohemi me atë që tha Stopardi se vdekja nuk është tjetër veçse mungesë e pranisë dhe pafundësi e moskthimit. Profesor Ramadan Sinani shkoi në amshim teksa më parë siguroi një formë tjetër ekzistence  atë që e siguron libri. Ai vetëm ndryshoi adresën, teksa la në botën e këndejshme shenjat e pranisë së tij të përhershme

Nga Salajdin Salihu

Lajmi i hidhur për ikjen në amshim të profesorit, poetit dhe kritikut letrar, Mr. Ramadan Sinani, krijoi dhembje dhe trishtim në mesin e kolegëve dhe studentëve të Universitetit Shtetëror të Tetovës. Në kujtesën e tyre, përgjithmonë, ai do të fiksohet si Njeri plot durim, me qetësi monumentale, me mendime të paqta dhe me shpirt fisnik!
Studentët do ta përkujtojnë si mësimdhënës i cili punoi me përkushtim punën e profesorit të lëndës Letërsi krahasimtare; si Njeri që i gëzohej suksesit të studentëve dhe nxiste e mbështeste iniciativat e tyre. 
Ramadan Sinani do të mbetet shembull përkushtimi ndaj vlerave qytetëruese dhe identitare. 
Veprimtaria e tij në arsim do të jetë shenjë e rrugëtimit tonë, sepse është hiri i shpërndarë në pulsimet tona. 
Ramadan Sinani iku në amshim më 3 janar, pas një sulmi në tru. Lindi më 16 qershor 1944 në Tetovë, ku kreu shkollën fillore dhe gjimnazin. Në vitin 1971, në Beograd, diplomoi në Gjuhë dhe letërsi shqipe në Fakultetin e Filologjisë. Në vitin 1987, në Universitetin e Prishtinës, magjistroi në temën Vendlindja në poezinë e sotme shqipe.
Një kohë punoi në gjimnazin e Vitisë dhe të Tetovës. Që nga themelimi ka ligjëruar në Universitetin e Tetovës. 
Ai ishte organizator i aktiviteteve të ndryshme kulturore, letrare e artistike. 
Në vitin 1968, si student anëtarësohet në Shoqërinë e studentëve shqiptarë Përpjekja të Beogradit, ku organizon veprimtari kulturore e letrare. 
Në dhjetor të 1968 e burgosin nën akuzën se kishte organizuar demonstratat e Tetovës dhe dënohet me burg, të cilin e vuan në burgun famëkeq Shutka në Shkup. 
Ramadan Sinani ishte një nga nismëtarët për themelimin e Shoqatës së Shkrimtarëve Shqiptarë në Maqedoni, themelues i Shoqatës Letrare Skardina, kryeredaktor i parë i revistës Vlera që del në Tetovë etj.
Ramadan Sinani ka botuar një numër të konsiderueshëm librash me poezi dhe studime letrare. 
Më 1990, shtëpia botuese Rilindja ia botoi vëllimin me poezi Kavallet e Sharrit; në vitin 1995, boton vëllimin me poezi Emblemë i/lirie, më 2001 i botohet përmbledhja Heu, më 2004 Shtëpi të kesh dhe në vitin 2006 vëllimi poetik Zjarr e acarr.
Në vitin 1996, botoi monografinë Vendlindja në poezinë e sotme shqipe.
Ne shkojmë drejt Zotit, thoshte shën Agustini, jo duke ecur po duke dashur. I tillë shkoi drejt Zotit poeti i nderuar Ramadan Sinani.
Teksa nuk është më në mesin e të gjallëve na ngel të ngushëllohemi me atë që tha Stopardi se vdekja nuk është tjetër veçse mungesë e pranisë dhe pafundësi e moskthimit. Profesor Ramadan Sinani shkoi në amshim teksa më parë siguroi një formë tjetër ekzistence  atë që e siguron libri. Ai vetëm ndryshoi adresën, teksa la në botën e këndejshme shenjat e pranisë së tij të përhershme  vargjet, ku përgjithmonë do të dëgjohet melodia përvajshme e kavalleve të Sharrit, dhe do të qëndrojë e sipërfaqshme dëshira e fuqishme për të pasur shtëpi në qytetin e tij të lindjes në Tetovë, që i këndoi nga afër dhe nga larg.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## babadimri

Nekrologji në njëvjetorin e vdekjes së shkrimtarit Ramadan Sinani 


Poeti me zemër të bardhë që vdekja ia këputi ëndrrën 



Lajmi i papritur për vdekjen e Ramadan Sinanit më goditi rëndë, ishte si një rrufe e befasishme që më tronditi jo vetëm mua, por tërë ata që e njohën dhe e deshën. Poeti papritmas, ndërroi jetë nga një sulm në tru, në moshën 63 vjeçare, në spitalin shtetëror të Shkupit



Shkruan: Demir Reshiti



Monotoninë e ditës së tretë të vitit 2007, po e thyenin cingërimat e telefonit që binte pa pra. Interesoheshin miqtë për gjendjen time shëndetësore, por edhe më nisnin mesazhe urimi për vitin e ri. 

Një cingërimë telefoni mu bë se dallonte nga të tjerat. Zilja binte me një ritëm më ndryshe. Ishte një cingërimë e gjatë dhe parandjeva se do të dëgjoj ndonjë lajm të befasishëm. Në anën tjetër të telefonit, dëgjoj zërin e një miku. U befasova pak, sepse s’kishte as pesë minuta që i kishim këmbyer mesazhet e urimit për festat. Interesohet për gjendjen time shëndetësore dhe më jep kurajo për ta përballur më lehtë sëmundjen që më kishte ngjitur për shtrati... 

-Demir, e din çfarë ka të re, -më thotë?. Ka vdekur profesor Ramadani, babai i Arsimit... Është mirë që t’ia nisish një mesazh Arsimit, meqë në këtë gjendje nuk mund të shkosh në varrim apo për ngushëllime... Këputet lidhja, apo e ndërpres unë instinktivisht?. 

Lajmi i papritur për vdekjen e Ramadan Sinanit më goditi rëndë, ishte si një rrufe e befasishme që më tronditi jo vetëm mua, por tërë ata që e njohën dhe e deshën. Poeti papritmas, ndërroi jetë nga një sulm në tru në moshën 63 vjeçare, në spitalin shtetëror të Shkupit.

Më pyesin familjarët çfarë telefonate ishte kjo që më tronditi kaq shumë. Ua shpjegoj atë që s’mund ta besoja as unë. Më ngushëlluan, sepse e njihnin edhe ata profesor Ramadanin. Ai në qershor të vitit të kaluar, së bashku me disa kolegë tjerë shkrimtarë kishin qenë mysafirë në shtëpinë time, pas përfundimit të aktivitetit tradicional letrar që organizohet çdo qershor në fshatin e lindjes së Ymer Prizrenit, në Zgatar të Opojës. Zaten ishte pikërisht ky manifestim që më bëri ta njoh më për së afërmi poetin, profesorin, intelektualin, e mbi të gjitha njeriun zemërbardhë Ramadan Sinanin. Në dy veprimtaritë e fundit letrare për Ymer Prizrenin, Ramadani së bashku me krijues tjerë nga Tetova, kishte ardhur në Opojë për ta nderuar këtë figurë të madhe të kombit, por për të na nderuar edhe ne organizatorëve të këtij manifestimi. 

...Ishte njeri i qetë, me shpirt poetik, fliste ngadalë e butë, vlerësonte mikpritjen por edhe dinte ta afronte atë. Kafen e fundit me profesor Ramadanin e kam pirë në restaurantin “Tivoli” të Tetovës. Ishte fillimi i muajit korrik. E takova krejt rastësisht në kopshtin veror të këtij restauranti. Po bëhesha gati t’i telefonojë kur ma zuri syri. Deshi të më qortonte pse kisha ardhur në Tetovë e nuk i isha lajmëruar. U rehatua vetëm pasi e binda që sapo kisha zbritur nga autobusi dhe po bëhesha gati t’i telefonoja. U bind kur më pa se e kisha formuar numrin e tij në celular...Më prezantoi me mikun që ishte në tavolinë me të, dhe filloi t’i flas atij për Opojën, për veprimtarinë letrare që ishte zhvilluar atje vetëm disa ditë më parë, për kënaqësinë shpirtërore që ia kishte sjellë atij prania e një numri të madh shkrimtarësh nga e gjithë gjeografia shqiptare...



Mos vdeksha pa e bërë “Skardinen”...



...Do ta organizojmë edhe ne në Tetovë një manifestim të tillë letrar gjithëkombëtar, madje ndërkombëtar. E kam bërë projektin dhe e kam dorëzuar në ministrinë e kulturës. Shpresoj se kësaj radhe nuk do ta refuzojnë. Do të mblidhemi në kalanë legjendare të Tetovës shkrimtarë nga i gjithë Ballkani. E kam ëndërruar gjithnjë që ta bëj një gjë të tillë. E kam përpunuar projektin deri në detaje. Do ta quajmë “Skardina”. Një emër shumë simbolik ky. Besoj do ta kem përkrahjen edhe nga Lidhja e Shkrimtarëve e Kosovës për ta realizuar një projekt të tillë. I them që të llogaris pa as më të voglën mëdyshje në ndihmën e LSHK-së. 

-Mos vdeksha pa e realizuar këtë projekt, ia shkrepi profesori! (Eu, pse po e përmend vdekjen ky njeri?!). E prishe profesor, i them. Pse po e përmend vdekjen?! Ende nuk e ke bërë gjysmën e rrugës jetësore... Ke edhe shumë “borxhe” për të larë para se të ikësh nga kjo botë, i them si me shpoti...

-Nuk i frikësohem vdekjes, se fundja është një gjë që do të na ndodh të gjithëve, por kur e thash atë mos vdeksha pa e bërë “Skardinen”, desha të tregojë se sa shumë dëshirë kam për ta realizuar një projekt të tillë... 

Për dreq, gati e gjithë biseda lidhej me vdekjen. Edhe pse bënim përpjekje që të dytë t’i shmangemi kësaj teme, nuk i iknim dot. Kthehej e ulej këmbëkryq në tavolinën tonë...Athua ta ketë parandier vdekjen ky njeri?! Ishte takimi i fundit fizik me të. Ishte pikërisht vdekja ajo që ia këputi ëndrrën profesorit dhe krijuesit të nderuar Ramadan Sinanit. 

Makiatot që pimë në “Tivoli”, ishin të fundit që i pimë bashkë...Me telefon u dëgjuam edhe herë të tjera. Vërehej një gjallëri te ai, sidomos pas rikthimit të tij në Universitet, aty ku për disa vite kishte dhënë kontributin e tij në edukimin e gjeneratave të reja. 

***

Ramadani kishte një energji të madhe krijuese dhe një entuziazëm. Iu gëzohej veprimtarive poetike. Më kujtohet një rast në maj të vitit 2005 kur ishim në Tetovë me Karvanin e Shkrimtarëve për fëmijë. Prezenca e Karvanit në Tetovë pati zgjuar interesim të madh si te nxënësit ashtu edhe te njerëzit e kulturës, të cilët këtë e patën quajtur si ngjarje të madhe kulturore në këtë qytet. Orën letrare të Karvanit e pati hapur profesor Ramadani, i cili këtë aktivitet e quajti festë të vërtetë poetike.

***

Kontributi i Ramadan Sinanit ishte i madh në shumë sfera të jetës: në arsim, në kulturë, në politikë, në çështjen kombëtare, e posaçërisht në fushën e letërsisë ku me një shtrirje vërtet të madhe variacionesh e llojesh letrare dëshmoi formatin e vet të madh prej krijuesi. Vdekja e tij është humbje e madhe dhe e pa kompensueshme për letërsinë tonë dhe për kulturën tonë në përgjithësi. 

I përjetshëm do të jetë kujtimi për të, kurse opusi i tij le të na shërbejë si ngushëllim i të gjithëve, që dimë ta çmojmë sadopak djersën e derdhur në të shkrimtari, patrioti, profesori, dhe mbi të gjitha njeriu me zemër të bardhë, Ramadan Sinani.





BOX 1



Ramadan Sinani u lind më 16 qershor 1944 në Tetovë, ku kreu shkollën fillore dhe gjimnazin. Në vitin 1971, në Beograd, diplomoi në Gjuhë dhe letërsi shqipe në Fakultetin e Filologjisë. Në vitin 1987, në Universitetin e Prishtinës, magjistroi në temën “Vendlindja në poezinë e sotme shqipe”.
Një kohë punoi në gjimnazin e Vitisë dhe të Tetovës. Që nga themelimi ka ligjëruar në Universitetin e Tetovës, ku e gjeti edhe vdekja. 
Ai ishte organizator i aktiviteteve të ndryshme kulturore, letrare e artistike. 
Në vitin 1968, si student anëtarësohet në Shoqërinë e studenteve shqiptarë “Përpjekja” të Beogradit, ku organizon veprimtari kulturore e letrare. 
Në dhjetor të vitit 1968 e burgosin si organizator për Demonstratat e Tetovës, ku e dënojnë me burg. Dënimin e vuan ne burgun “Shutka” në Shkup. 
Ishte themelues dhe kryeredaktor i parë i revistës “Vlera” që del në Tetovë. Ramadan Sinani ka botuar një numër të konsiderueshëm librash me poezi dhe studime letrare. Kështu, më 1990, shtëpia botuese “Rilindja” ia botoi vëllimin me poezi “Kavallet e Sharrit”, ne vitin 1995, vëllimin me poezi “Emblemë i/lirie”, më 2001 përmbledhjen “Heu”, kurse më 2004 “Shtëpi të kesh” dhe në vitin 2006 vëllimin “Zjarr e acar”.
Në vitin 1996, botoi monografinë “Vendlindja në poezinë e sotme shqipe”.
Vdekja e zuri si ligjërues në lëndën “Letërsi e krahasuar” në Programin studimor – Gjuhë dhe Letërsi shqipe në Universitetin Shtetëror të Tetovës.

Ishte Drejtor i festivalit mbarëkombëtar “Fest ARB”; Kryetar i jurisë së Tetovës në ”Këngën në Radio Televizionin Shqiptar”; Organizator i këngëve të stinës në Tetovë; Themelues dhe nënkryetar i Bashkësisë Kulturore Shqiptare; Themelues dhe sekretar i parë i Shoqatës së Shkrimtarëve Shqiptar në Maqedoni; Themelues i manifestimit”Ditwt e naimit”;

Një prej bashkëthemeluesve (me të ndjerin dr. Jusuf Rexhepin) i Partisë Demokratike Popullore; Deri në momentin e vdekjes ishte nënkryetar i Shoqatës së Shkrimtarëve Shqiptar në Maqedoni; Themelues i Festivalit Ballkanik të Poezisë “Skardina” që ishte në përgatitje e sipër por që vdekja e ndaloi ta organizojë si aktivitet ndërkombëtar.

Ramadan Sinani u varros me nderime të larta në varrezat e qytetit në Tetovë, më 4 janar 2007. Ishte e pafund kolona e njerëzve që kishin vajtur nga e gjithë shqiptaria për ta përcjellë në banesën e tij të fundit profesorin e nderuar.
“I bëjmë nderimet e fundit profesorit të këtij Universitetit, poetit e kritikut letrar, intelektualit që kaloi të gjitha golgotat dhe vazhdimisht mbeti model njeri, pedagogu e krijuesi. Po i bëjmë, sot, nderimet e fundit mr. Ramadan Sinanit, ligjëruesit të letërsisë së krahasuar që me aq devotshmëri e studioi artin, ju përkushtua tërë jetën atij, krijoi letërsi. Dhe me aq zell e përcolli atë tek brezat e ri”, ka theksuar në fjalën e tij në mbledhjen e përmortshme, rektori i UT-së, Sadi Bexheti.
“Universiteti Shtetëror i Tetovës është institucioni që kolegu ynë Ramadan Sinani e deshi shumë dhe i kontribuoi që nga fillimi i tij. Ky është institucioni që e la jashtë dyerve të tij dhe që e zhgënjeu shumë. Me kthimin në procesin e ligjërimit ishte përplot entuziazëm dhe dashuri për punën që bënte. Iu kthye besimi krenaria dhe dinjiteti i humbur me vite. Në këtë amfiteatër, në përvjetorin e themelimit të Universitetit, me lot në sy tha: Rruga e intelektualit nuk është e shtruar me lule”, ka shtuar ndër të tjera rektori Bexheti. 
“Ramadani ishte letrar dhe shkencëtar, prandaj vdekja e tij është humbje edhe për kulturën shqiptare. Vepra e tij letrare dhe shkencore e bën të paharruar emrin e tij”, ka shkruar në telegramin e ngushëllimit, Akademik Qosja.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## babadimri

Kjo foto eshte e bere ne Tirane . Shkrimtari Ramadan Sinani bashke me shkrimtarin Ismail kadare dhe miq te tjere shkrimtare nga Shqiperia.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## babadimri

Nje vizite e ish kryetarit te ndjre te Shqiperise Pjeter Arbnorit ne teqene e Tetovess

ne foto: ramadan Sinani, Pjeter Arbnori, Artan Sknederi dhe Muharem idirizi

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## babadimri

takimi i Tetoves

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## babadimri

foto ne teqene e Tetoves

bashke tre krijues Adreatik Kalluli, Abdylazis Islami dhe Ramadan Sinani

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## babadimri

ne kete foto shihet ramadan Sinani duke e mbrojt disertacionin e magjistratures ne Universitetin e Prishtines ne vitin 1986.
Mentor e kishte akademikun e nderuar Rexhep Qosen

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## babadimri

Takim ne Tetove pjeter RABNORI

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## babadimri

duke deklamuar poezine e tij, Ramadan Sinani ne "Ditet e Naimit" foto nga njeri prej manifestimeve te para qe eshte mbajtur para me shume se dhjete viteve . Foto nga Salla e madhe e Pallatit te Kultures ne Tetove vendi qe u be sinonim i bashkimit te krijuesve nga e githe bota

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## babadimri

ne kete foto shihet ne nje aktviitet kulturor ramdan Sinani me shoqene  tij Shpresen

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## babadimri

Ne Opoje duke deklamuar poezi ne oren letrare per Ymer prizrenin (Ne Malesi te Sharrit ne Opoje)

----------


## babadimri

Me Milazim Krasniqin, Agim Vincen, dhe krijues te tjere ne vitet  e tetedhjeta ne ambientete e Fakultetit Filologjik ne Prishtine. Ne nje nga mbremjet e atehershme poetike

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## babadimri

Ne kete foto shihet bashke me Ismail Kadarene ne shtepine e tij ne Tirane para disa viteve. Ku bashke me nje grup shkrimtaresh e vizituan Ismail kadarene

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## babadimri

Ramadan Sinani ne nje nga promovimet e shumta te librit shqip qe i beri. 
Shihet duke diskutuar ne ambientete e Pallatit te Kultures ne Tetove

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## babadimri

Ne Tetove Shtepi Te Kesh

TE Kerkosh Anekend Botes
Gjithkund Kurbetve Te Robtohesh
Ne Tetove Shtepi Te Kesh

As Ne Amerike Australi
Evrope
As Azi

Ajer Me Bollek E Uje
Prej Sharrit Te Kesh

Aty Ti Nxesh Frutat E Endrres
Dhe Ne Fushen Pellg Are Te Kesh
Deshire Te Gjere Gruri

Nje Bote Te Tere
E Shtepi
Ne Tetove Te Kesh

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## babadimri

Abdylazis Islami

Nga Eldoradoja ne Sharr
Udhet arrijne tek ti

I perputh si mileniumet
Dhe e emerton me paqen e kombit

femijet mesojne urtine e nderin
pleqte frymohen se ua rirrefen rrenjet

Ti
Abdylazis Islami
Dhe Sharri
El Doradoja e kerkuar ne gjakim

Jetojne bashke
ne konak universi

----------


## babadimri

HAPERIMI I PARE I VISARIT

Visar
T'i do te haperosh
neper kohe hapesire

Pak e di shume se di
Cben ashtu

Here bie here ngritesh
qete ecesh serish

Kohet e dridhura
hata
ti mbikalosh
hapesirave te reja Visar
te shkosh
i sigurte
mbi kohet e lekundura
nga nemitet mbi bajlozat

Ti si di ato
Je teper miturak

Neper kohet feshferitese
Inkandeshente
Ti do te duash me kembengulje te arrish
Deri tek Muze e dheut
Ne hapsiren tende Visar
Ngrehur prej smaragdesh

Kur sdo te hamendesh
Aty
Te perkujdesesh
Per Visaret pararendes te fisit
Tu projektosh e dhurosh
Lulet e bukurive te gjakut
Jashte epokes sate
Metaforash plastmase

Mbi kohet zemerluan 
Do te mbijetosh te gjithe Visaret
prej thermijave dhe dashurive
Te Tokekohes
Gjuhes se pathyer
prej gurit e ashtit

Visar
Ti shpalosh mitet, legjendat
Shpirtrat ti fisnikerosh.

Prape baladat te mos ngrihen
Mbi imazhet e vizatuar te frikes
Dinosauret perbindesha te parahistorise
E bajloza te zinj mitesh
Visar

Ti zgjosh e mbijetosh bukurite
METAFORE LULESH TE BARDHA
TE BOTES E FISIT
Prore
Ne hapesiren tende prej smaragdesh

Mbi kohet qe sbien lehte nga dridhjet
Mbi njerezit
Ne gjuhe kullash te pathyera
Prej gurit e ashtit


DO TE HAPEROSH ME SIGURI

NEPER KOHE E HAPESIRE

VISAR

(Tetove 1988) Kjo poezi eshte shkruar ne kohen kur Visari ishte i vogel dhe provonte qe te ngrihej ne kembe si femije...

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## babadimri

KOSOVA

Fjale e madhe
sa nje dhimbje
Univers

sonate e madhe
sa nje krenari
Gjithesi

Shqipe e madhe
Sa nje rruzull
K O S O V A
Qe s'bie

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## babadimri

OKUPATORET

Ata i ha prore toke e pushtuar
Ata qe gjithnje hane buke terri

Ata
Roberues
Te roberuar

Kokengrenes
Te vetes
Ata

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## babadimri

Shqiperia

Mbi Te Gjitha
Me E Shtrenjta
Me E Shenjta
Me E Ndritura
Me E Dashura
Me E Gjera
E Tera
Shqiperia

Mbi Te Gjitha
Te Gjithe
Nenemadhja

Sh Q I P E R I A

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------

